# Image Reaction



## scaled (Aug 20, 2021)

scaled submitted a new resource:

Image Reaction - Image that reacts to sound



> Image that reacts to sound source. It change picture from one to another based on volume.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## MrCardboard (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi there, nice plugin, very useful for vtuber !
I just have an issue with gif, I can see it, both gif are correctly switching when my mic is on or off but it's like the gif isn't starting
Also, do you plan to add more features like webm support ?


----------



## scaled (Aug 22, 2021)

MrCardboard said:


> Hi there, nice plugin, very useful for vtuber !
> I just have an issue with gif, I can see it, both gif are correctly switching when my mic is on or off but it's like the gif isn't starting
> Also, do you plan to add more features like webm support ?


I planned to add some animations. I haven't thought about gif's and webm's, it originally created as reaction to sound from Discord, in addition to my own avatar. But it's a good idea.


----------



## MrCardboard (Aug 23, 2021)

Right now I'm using a mix of Discord StreamKit Ovelray and a personalized CSS to do what your plugin can do but it rely on the discord app, so your solution is a huge improvement and it's definitely easier to use ! Adding animations is a very good idea, I'll follow the development of your plugin with great interest !


----------



## scaled (Aug 25, 2021)

scaled updated Image Reaction with a new update entry:

GIF support added



> I added GIF support, but don't sure that it stable. Please, try it and tell me how it works. If you experience some problems, old version also available: https://github.com/scaledteam/obs-image-reaction/releases/tag/1.0



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MrCardboard (Aug 25, 2021)

Just tried the latest version with gif support, it work flawlessly, good job !
Edit : Also, I don't have any conflict between your plugin and spectralizer, everything is fine from my side


----------



## scaled (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you for feedback. I test my plugin with native OBS and under Wine, because i rarely have access to Windows machines. And i usually worried if i changed something, and don't test for long period of time.
I don't notice conflict with spectralizer on GNU/Linux side, will test Windows version later.


----------



## EvolutionOfWar (Aug 27, 2021)

Hello! I was looking for this exact type of plugin, since using it with discord requires a lot of setup.

Using it with GIFS, seems to work pretty well. Very rarely it seems to maaaybe not play the talking gif but that might be my mic not picking me up.
Thank you for your hard work! I look forward to using this

On Windows 10.
Please let me know if you need any more details.

Edit: Oddly enough, if I'm using a Push To Talk mic as my audio source, and I speak into the mic without activation, the image will still react even if the PTT mic on OBS isn't picking up sound.


----------



## EvolutionOfWar (Aug 27, 2021)

I get a crash error on closing OBS when using this Plugin I think. Seems like one of the threads crashes.


----------



## Toni Jurado (Aug 27, 2021)

Hola muy buenas!!! He visto como funciona y me encanta, estará para mac?? Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## scaled (Aug 27, 2021)

Toni Jurado said:


> Hola muy buenas!!! He visto como funciona y me encanta, estará para mac?? Gracias, un saludo.


I can't compile and test it for mac, because i don't own anything apple related.



EvolutionOfWar said:


> I get a crash error on closing OBS when using this Plugin I think. Seems like one of the threads crashes.


Will check this when i have free time. I have some ideas how to fix it.


----------



## EvolutionOfWar (Aug 29, 2021)

Also did you read the part about it picking up Push to Talk Mics without activation?


----------



## EvolutionOfWar (Aug 30, 2021)

I feel like it seems to cause quite a bit of lag, and I'm running on 32 gb RAM and on a GTX3070. Might be causing both frame drops and instability in bitrate while streaming. Haven't had any of that ever.

Also, I think on opening OBS, I have to replace the talking gif to make it work.


----------



## EvolutionOfWar (Aug 30, 2021)

EvolutionOfWar said:


> I feel like it seems to cause quite a bit of lag, and I'm running on 32 gb RAM and on a GTX3070. Might be causing both frame drops and instability in bitrate while streaming. Haven't had any of that ever.


Disregard this, I was on x264 encoding for some reason.
Will have to check to see if it works on Opening( might be caused by the crashing)


----------



## scaled (Aug 30, 2021)

You setup microphone source inside scene or into main settings?


----------



## EvolutionOfWar (Aug 30, 2021)

scaled said:


> You setup microphone source inside scene or into main settings?


Inside each scene so I can choose to have a PTT or a Non-PTT mic depending on the scene. I can probably swap back to all PTT though and run it as a global in main settings if that helps.


----------



## scaled (Aug 30, 2021)

Ok, will try to test with PTT and not PTT microphones this later. I usually use one always enabled microphone and setup it in global settings, so probably it's a reason why i can't reproduce a bug.


----------



## EvolutionOfWar (Aug 31, 2021)

scaled said:


> Ok, will try to test with PTT and not PTT microphones this later. I usually use one always enabled microphone and setup it in global settings, so probably it's a reason why i can't reproduce a bug.


Yeah I just double checked. In Global Audio Devices, I dont have any mics enabled there, and I go scene by scene. Just tried it again and can still reproduce it. Can also send you vod links if you'd like.

Also the issue with replacing the image was probably just my end due to using wrong encoder.
I also still get the crash everytime upon closing though.


----------



## TheRealAlpha2 (Aug 31, 2021)

In regards to GIF in OBS, I discovered this a while back:

I kept running into an issue where OBS was using a ridiculous amount of resources, so much I had to hard reset the computer after a few minutes to even escape the program. I scoured the forums trying to figure it out, I never saw a clear answer so I started removing assets from the overlay including a couple of animated ones looking for anything that was a strain on the cpu. I discovered that while I was experimenting with webm and transparent video files to reduce the resource drain and still get the look I wanted (I couldn't properly encode them so I gave up on it) I had made all the gifs but one into a media source rather than an image source. One single 11 frame repeating animated gif was responsible for thousands of dropped frames over a 2 hour stream. Once I changed it to a media source my stream was perfect.

The reactive images in this now include gif, so I gave it a try. OBS normally takes up about 8-15% cpu in task manger with my two gif images in the overlay, with the reactive image it jumped to 26% and dropped frames every few seconds, which I think because it's treating the gif as an image source rather than a media source, much like the problem I had before. 

This was with Envenc encoder, but I'm not sure it matters, because the problem was originally occurring regardless of the encoded, without even actively streaming or recording.
My computer is a windows 10, Intel i5 4670, with 24gb of ram and nvidia gtx1650 gpu if that helps any.


----------



## scaled (Sep 1, 2021)

scaled updated Image Reaction with a new update entry:

Added support audio sources on scene and mute support



> Added support audio sources on scene and mute support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scaled (Sep 1, 2021)

TheRealAlpha2 said:


> In regards to GIF in OBS, I discovered this a while back:
> 
> I kept running into an issue where OBS was using a ridiculous amount of resources, so much I had to hard reset the computer after a few minutes to even escape the program. I scoured the forums trying to figure it out, I never saw a clear answer so I started removing assets from the overlay including a couple of animated ones looking for anything that was a strain on the cpu. I discovered that while I was experimenting with webm and transparent video files to reduce the resource drain and still get the look I wanted (I couldn't properly encode them so I gave up on it) I had made all the gifs but one into a media source rather than an image source. One single 11 frame repeating animated gif was responsible for thousands of dropped frames over a 2 hour stream. Once I changed it to a media source my stream was perfect.
> 
> ...


My plugin based on original Image Source plugin. I originally maked it for static images. Probably i can cache gifs or something, but firstly i need to fix most crashes on some setups.


----------



## EvolutionOfWar (Sep 14, 2021)

Things have been working like a charm since update 1.2! No crashes, no more picking up inactive mics!

Thank you for the hard work!


----------



## trancenebula (Sep 19, 2021)

any chance of this coming to mac?


----------



## scaled (Sep 22, 2021)

trancenebula said:


> any chance of this coming to mac?


No, i don't own anything apple related. Source code is open, so if you find someone with mac, who knows how to compile plugin, you're welcome.


----------



## Chuzz (Sep 24, 2021)

This is awesome, Scaled! Thanks again!
Is there any chance you could add support for video ( for a longer loop)?
(I have loaded a video with an alpha channel which looks great but does not play, it just shows the first frame)
It would be awesome to be able to load videos as well.


----------



## slentara1 (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm having trouble finding the plugin after installing. It's not in sources or transitions.


----------



## CountVlads (Nov 12, 2021)

This little plugin has been such a life savers. I was playing around with VoiceMeeter Macro Buttons, trying to get a static image to swap to a GIF when I spoke, I spent like two days fiddling with it. Then I came across this. Insert 2 files and basically ready to go.


----------



## MrMarvellous (Dec 26, 2021)

Is it possible to add multiple audio sources to detect audio for a one image? If you could implement that, that will be awesome.


----------



## QmiiProductions (Jan 21, 2022)

scaled said:


> No, i don't own anything apple related. Source code is open, so if you find someone with mac, who knows how to compile plugin, you're welcome.


I tried compiling it, and I think I have a solution. I noticed your code was based off of Spectralizer. That plugin’s developer was able to make a mac installation with a .so file as its source code. (However, this was the old way I installed Spectralizer - I just found out that its devs also made a complete mac installer. Fortunately, the old version still works on my mac OBS with the .so method.) I suggest you go check with those Spectralizer devs to see how they made a mac installation. HOMEBREW IS THE KEY!!!


----------



## Kwaktillo (Feb 12, 2022)

Can someone please help me with this plugin. I have added all the files to obs studio, but i can't find anything in the sources named 'image reaction'. Please, for anyone that has figured this out already, tell me. I also can't find any tutorial online.


----------



## HaRin (Mar 7, 2022)

That plugin seems so good! But actually I have a small problem - I have that "Image Reaction" already inside as a source, but it still doesn't react to any kind of sound (I made 2 different pictures inside to see it reacts or not).. I wish that reacts to any kind of TTS in the stream chat, could anyone help or know what to do?


----------



## MarkMaker36 (Mar 20, 2022)

Does anyone have a tutorial video I can use? I'm not sure how to get this to work, even though I moved the file to its' proper place... I'm very confused, I'd love to use this, but I need help.
Also, can this be used to react to sound coming from a specific window, instead of a microphone? I'd love to have a character appear to read the text-to-speech messages on my streams.


----------



## EddieTheBear (Mar 24, 2022)

Hello! Your plugin works amazing, though I have one question!
I'm currently using a TTS for the 2 images in the plugin, and for some reason sometimes it leaves it at the "Talking" image even though there is no sound.

Thoughts?


----------



## hardwin27 (Mar 27, 2022)

hi. so i tried to record a video using the plugin, but my avatar didnt change at all. is it only possible to work on streaming or i need to set up something first?


----------



## TheOceanCookie (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi love the plugin! i have a suggestion, could you make it possible to add more than two images that activate on different volumes? i want my png tuber thing to have a screaming face in addition to quiet and normal talking face. i was able to get this by adding two image reaction sources, only add the image when sound on the second one, make the threshold louder then first source and just put in front of the first source but its inconvinient and you can see a little bit of the normal talking image behind the screaming one. either way this plugin is way better than using discord to have a sound reacting image :D


----------



## scaled (Apr 13, 2022)

TheOceanCookie said:


> Hi love the plugin! i have a suggestion, could you make it possible to add more than two images that activate on different volumes? i want my png tuber thing to have a screaming face in addition to quiet and normal talking face. i was able to get this by adding two image reaction sources, only add the image when sound on the second one, make the threshold louder then first source and just put in front of the first source but its inconvinient and you can see a little bit of the normal talking image behind the screaming one. either way this plugin is way better than using discord to have a sound reacting image :D


You can just add another instance of "image reaction" with transparent image at silence, and different threshold and overlap first instance.


----------



## warpllotus (Apr 23, 2022)

I just can't seem to get this plug in to work. doesn't show up in obs... so who knows. I always havin issues lol


----------



## yeehawsimulator (May 4, 2022)

I've been using this plugin for a couple weeks on my laptop for streams for a couple weeks now and it works great to give chat interaction with a TTS redeem - however, I'm currently using a completely different computer for when I play heavier games and I'm putting all of my current stream set-up onto this computers OBS and the plugin doesn't seem to want to show up even though I followed the exact steps I did with my laptop. Any help?


----------



## TheOceanCookie (May 4, 2022)

switched from png to gif and its invisible now (the gif is not showing) tried many different file formats but nothing else can even be chosen.


----------



## Wibs (Jun 27, 2022)

Hi, is there any chance of adding additional images? I'd like to rotate between 4, but sadly I don't know C :(


----------



## Morilix07 (Jul 10, 2022)

Hey I just installed this plug in. The image reaction thing shows up but what ever I am sound the image reaction doesn't work. Pls be mind full that I never installed plug in's before on obs. So I might have installed the wrong part of the plug in. Should I attach video or screenshots?


----------



## DJFrANKyEHP (Aug 7, 2022)

Thanks a lot scaled, for this wonderful plugin, that let me to put my own designed animated 'Avatar' with my photo in my 'Streams'.

This plugin can be used for to do very much things with imagination.

NOTE: You are credited as 'Plug-ins Creator' at the credits of my 'Streams' at the end of them. ;)


----------



## Morilix07 (Sep 10, 2022)

Is this compatible with the new obs update. It became notably harder for me to speak into my mic to make the image react.
(Also how do I update my plugins?)


----------



## iDecided (Oct 2, 2022)

Honestly, I'd love to see this expanded to also include image transparency alongside image-switching. Something like an alternate mode or along those lines. There's no plugin out there (that I've found, but again I'm new) that makes it easy to scale the transparency of an image based on the input level. Like imagine having a border around the screen that fades in and out just based on the mic level. It'd be awesome.


----------



## Blanco0Swe (Oct 29, 2022)

the plugin works great but when im starting csgo or smh like that it dosent work. anyone have the same problem or anyone know whats wrong?


----------



## Dick Dawson (Tuesday at 8:32 PM)

Is anyone out there having issues getting the plugin to work in OBS portable mode? Nothing I do seems to get it to show up? OBS 26 if it matters. Need the old virtual cam so.


----------

